# Pics



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd love to see some pics of your mice. Post here, please!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are lots of threads with photos, particularly in the "new and existing mice" sub-forum, and in the "current litters" sub-forum.


----------

